# Thundershirt vs Anxiety Wrap?



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

After I posted about my friends Firework Phobic BC the other day, several people suggested the Thundershirt. Having looked into it and done lots of research I've also decided to get one for Bailey (my 5 yo rescue dally) who is very nervous around strangers! Having done lots of google searched etc... I have also found the Anxiety Wrap which seems similar, although it claims to be the "original" and looks like it would be easier for the dog to accept, being less bulky and of a lighter material.
They are both around the same price and have rave reviews, so I'm wondering if anybody has used both and how they compare in real life?
Or if anybody has experience of either really? It seems the Thundershirt has quite a following on PF, so particularly anybody who has used the Anxiety Wrap?

Thanks in advance for your help! :thumbup:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've used both on Clover and the thundershirt is definitely better for her.. wraps her better obviously, so think she feels more secure.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

My friend had an axitey wrap and it helped a little with the fireworks when I used it but perosnally when I used a thundershirt, it had better effects that I was able to let her go to the toilet without the worry of fireworks going off.


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

can't comment on the anxiety wrap but Alfie is amazingly better in his Thundershirt


----------



## fortunesfool (Feb 11, 2012)

We have a thunder shirt we used when we first got Bodhi. It seemed to work in some situations and other times he would have a nutty trying to get it off!

The most noticeable incident was when he was a full climbing up the walls moment as was clearly very stressed. We managed to get it on and in five minutes he was fast asleep. 

Does the anxiety wrap have the same guarantee/return policy as the thunder shirt as that might help you decide?


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Have just checked the returns policy for Anxiety Wrap- def not as good as Thundershirt. Looking like Thundershirt is the way to go!


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd say go for the Thundershirt as it is easier to put on, the Anxiety wrap involves putting legs through like a t shirt which not all dogs will accept (my dal won't) the Thundershirt you don't need to do that so its easier to put on (all velcro!)

Jessy


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

Pet Services Kent said:


> After I posted about my friends Firework Phobic BC the other day, several people suggested the Thundershirt. Having looked into it and done lots of research I've also decided to get one for Bailey (my 5 yo rescue dally) who is very nervous around strangers! Having done lots of google searched etc... I have also found the Anxiety Wrap which seems similar, although it claims to be the "original" and looks like it would be easier for the dog to accept, being less bulky and of a lighter material.
> They are both around the same price and have rave reviews, so I'm wondering if anybody has used both and how they compare in real life?
> Or if anybody has experience of either really? It seems the Thundershirt has quite a following on PF, so particularly anybody who has used the Anxiety Wrap?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! :thumbup:


Yes, I have experience with both and recommend the Anxiety Wrap over the Thundershirt. I have not found the Thundershirt to work for my clients. Here is an article I wrote that was re-published on the Anxiety Wrap blog site that explains the differences between the products. By the way, I am a professional certified trainer and see dogs regularly for behavior problems. I have seen consistently effective results with the Anxiety Wrap and use it on my own dog.


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

SDPetcare said:


> I'd say go for the Thundershirt as it is easier to put on, the Anxiety wrap involves putting legs through like a t shirt which not all dogs will accept (my dal won't) the Thundershirt you don't need to do that so its easier to put on (all velcro!)
> 
> Jessy


The Anxiety Wrap is easy to put on if you follow the directions and fits much better and provides a greater therapeutic effect than the Thundershirt.

The excessive velcro and the placement of the velcro near the dog's face on the Thundershirt is a drawback of the Thundershirt since most dogs who need this type of garment are sound sensitive.

There are a number of videos on YouTube demonstrating how to put the Anxiety Wrap on and the different ways you can adjust the Anxiety Wrap to your individual dog.

The Anxiety Wrap is the original pressure wrap, designed in 2001 by Certified Professional Dog Trainer and TTouch Practitioner, Susan Sharpe. Sharpe experimented with over 90 different prototypes before coming up with her patented design. The Thundershirt is a knockoff that came out eight years after the Anxiety Wrap.

The Anxiety Wrap is not only the original, it is the only patented pressure wrap and most effective.

For more information on how the products compare, see this article.


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

Pet Services Kent said:


> Have just checked the returns policy for Anxiety Wrap- def not as good as Thundershirt. Looking like Thundershirt is the way to go!


Same return policy - 100% guaranteed and The Anxiety Wrap is a much better-made and more effective product.


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

fortunesfool said:


> We have a thunder shirt we used when we first got Bodhi. It seemed to work in some situations and other times he would have a nutty trying to get it off!
> 
> The most noticeable incident was when he was a full climbing up the walls moment as was clearly very stressed. We managed to get it on and in five minutes he was fast asleep.
> 
> Does the anxiety wrap have the same guarantee/return policy as the thunder shirt as that might help you decide?


Yes, it does - 100% guarantee. Plus The Anxiety Wrap is a much better-made product with a unique, patented design and clinical research to support the company's claims of effectiveness.

In a recent clinical research study at Tufts University, Dr. Nicholas Dodman found that The Anxiety Wrap was effective in 89% of the dogs in the study. In my own practice I have seen The Anxiety Wrap to be effective in 100% of the dogs I have placed it on, including those with severe thunderstorm phobia and severe separation anxiety.

The two products are not even comparable. The Anxiety Wrap is patented with a unique design that not only provides more maintained (constant) pressure than any other product on the market, but also targets acupressure points and has unique, fully adjustable and removable calming straps that fit over the dog's hindquarters which aid in anxiety reduction.

The Thundershirt fits like an ordinary, snug-fitting dog coat and provides far less coverage and therapeutic effect. It is a cheaper (in quality) product. The Anxiety Wrap is made of a unique fabric that is breathable and lightweight and fits like a ballet leotard. It contains adjustable elements and is stretchy and moves with the dog so that is is not cumbersome or uncomfortable. It can even be worn swimming. My own dog has worn hers swimming and it has held up well over the years.

I was sold on The Anxiety Wrap when I first tried it on my own dog several years ago. No one paid me to try it. I purchased it myself and was so impressed I have been recommending to my clients with fearful and aggressive dogs ever since. I have not seen similar results with the Thundershirt when I have had clients purchase the product by mistake.

Another thing I really like about The Anxiety Wrap is that it was designed by a Certified Professional Dog Trainer and TTouch Practitioner whose company provides excellent, personal and professional customer support. The company does not engage in any false or misleading advertising and The Anxiety Wrap is the original, well-designed and clinically-proven product.

See this article for more information about how the products compare.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

dubuquedogtrainer said:


> Same return policy - 100% guaranteed and The Anxiety Wrap is a much better-made and more effective product.


Not the same policy- Thundershirt happy to accept used products as they pass them on to dogs homes. Anxiety wrap state very clearly that it must be in as new condition- no pet hair etc ... as anyone who has had the misforune to brush against a dalmatian will know, the hair doesnt come out easily!

The things about the anxiety wrap which i like are the fact that its a lighter material and can be used in all weathers. The thundershirt seems bulkier and more cumbersome!

Had pretty much made up my mind, now im not sure again! I am rubbish ag decision making!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Honestly I don't find the thundershirt very bulky at all, far less bulky than any dog coat i've had for my dogs


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

I don't find the Thundershirt bulky at all.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

@ dubuquedogtrainer: Are you totally impartial? Me thinks not!

Sorry OP don't have any personal experience but watching the thread with interest for one of my own dogs. Am I right in thinking the anxiety wrap would need to be removed for toilet trips?


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> @ dubuquedogtrainer: Are you totally impartial? Me thinks not!
> 
> Sorry OP don't have any personal experience but watching the thread with interest for one of my own dogs. Am I right in thinking the anxiety wrap would need to be removed for toilet trips?


Thats not something id thought of- i'll have a look!

Thundershirt looked quite bulky in pics, but obviously that doesnt relate to real life if you guys havent had a prob. I think it has to be the thundershirt really!


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

Grace_Lily said:


> @ dubuquedogtrainer: Are you totally impartial? Me thinks not!
> 
> Sorry OP don't have any personal experience but watching the thread with interest for one of my own dogs. Am I right in thinking the anxiety wrap would need to be removed for toilet trips?


No, I am not "totally impartial." I prefer the Anxiety Wrap. Not only is it a much better made product and more effective, the company is very ethical and does not engage in any misleading or false advertising. The Anxiety Wrap is the product I purchased for my own dog several years ago and I was so impressed that I have been using it and recommending it for my clients' dogs ever since. I have never seen it not work, whereas the Thundershirt that some of my clients have purchased by mistake when I told them to purchase an Anxiety Wrap did not result in any reduction at all of anxious behavior.

You can read about the differences in the article I wrote. Here is a shorter article that just highlights the best features of the Anxiety Wrap.

The Anxiety Wrap does not need to be "removed for toilet trips." The rear end straps allow for elimination. They are also removable and adjustable, and I highly recommend using them. When I purchased the Anxiety Wrap for my own dog several years ago I did not understand their use. Now I do and when I order a replacement (because I have lost one of the straps) I will be using them.

The Anxiety Wrap has been around since 2001. It is the original and only patented pressure wrap. Inventor, Susan Sharpe, a Certified Professional Dog Trainer and TTouch Practitioner experimented with over 90 different prototypes before coming up with her highly effective, patented design.

I do not know a professional that doesn't prefer some products over others. In my previous career in the medical field, surgeons were very particular about the instruments they used. Dog trainers are the same. They use products, research them and based on their experience with them and expected results, they form opinions.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Used anxiety wrap, didn't make much difference. I had way better results with Thundershirt.


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Used anxiety wrap, didn't make much difference. I had way better results with Thundershirt.


I have never seen it not work. If the Anxiety Wrap didn't work for you I am very surprised that the Thundershirt did since it provides less coverage and less therapeutic effect. It's important for readers to understand they have to use the product correctly, which includes not touching the dog or talking to the dog after application. However, I have still seen it work, even in a noisy shelter environment. Here is a video of a dog with severe anxiety in a shelter that I put the Anxiety Wrap on, donated by the company, showing how well it worked.


----------



## dubuquedogtrainer (May 1, 2012)

Pet Services Kent said:


> Thats not something id thought of- i'll have a look!
> 
> Thundershirt looked quite bulky in pics, but obviously that doesn't relate to real life if you guys havent had a prob. I think it has to be the thundershirt really!


The Thundershirt doesn't fit as well as the Anxiety Wrap. It's not much more than a snug-fitting dog jacket, which of course, would have some therapeutic effect. It fits loosely, provides less coverage and the velcro is excessive and located near the dog's face, not a good idea for sound sensitive dogs, which describes most dogs with anxiety to some degree or another. You can see the fit in this video and this one.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

dubuquedogtrainer said:


> I have never seen it not work. If the Anxiety Wrap didn't work for you I am very surprised that the Thundershirt did since it provides less coverage and less therapeutic effect. It's important for readers to understand they have to use the product correctly, which includes not touching the dog or talking to the dog after application. However, I have still seen it work, even in a noisy shelter environment. Here is a video of a dog with severe anxiety in a shelter that I put the Anxiety Wrap on, donated by the company, showing how well it worked.


I can't give you the fancy info, all I can tell you is the thundershirt works for me and i'm happy with it. My dog was firework phobic and now sleeps happily through fireworks.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

dubuquedogtrainer said:


> The Thundershirt doesn't fit as well as the Anxiety Wrap. It's not much more than a snug-fitting dog jacket, which of course, would have some therapeutic effect. It fits loosely, provides less coverage and the velcro is excessive and located near the dog's face, not a good idea for sound sensitive dogs, which describes most dogs with anxiety to some degree or another. You can see the fit in this video and this one.


Thanks for your help and advice, but I'm going with the Thundershirt, based on it getting a lot more feedback than the anxiety wrap. If it doesn't work I'll return it and try the Anxiety Wrap.

Thanks everyone for all your advice- will let you know how Bailey gets on!


----------

